# Inner tail light removal on a 2018



## helpmeplease (Sep 12, 2019)

Same question. One bolt from the spoiler is leaking and coming out the tail light. To access the bolt that is leaking I have to remove the lights and like you I am afraid that unless there is a trick they will break.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jdhunter said:


> How do you remove the inner tail light that’s in the trunk lid? Both of mine are leaking water . Left it in the rain then popped the trunk and both lights are wet . Removed the bolt but didn’t pry in the plastic that snaps on the edge of trunk too hard in fear of cracking them . Don’t seem to move at all . Anyone ever pop one of these out ??


I did not watch the video, but this may help you.








Tail Light Change 2016-2019 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1.4L 4 Cyl. Turbo


Free video instructions on how to replace a burnt out tail light on a 2016 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1.4L 4 Cyl. Turbo. Complete steps to change a tailight bulb on a 2016 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1.4L 4 Cyl. Turbo




www.carcarekiosk.com


----------

